

Blimp goals redesigned - elving
http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/05/goals-re-designed/

======
kreutz
[http://signaltower.co/2013/02/18/white-font-on-blurry-
backgr...](http://signaltower.co/2013/02/18/white-font-on-blurry-backgrounds/)

